# Ad spam hijack



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Over the last few days I have been getting a redirect pop up on my iPad. Only happens here , so I think one of your ads being served is infected. Did some googling and found it happens sometimes. Might check with your ad people.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

looks like I'm not alone

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=543417


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

1 of the reasons I now have ad block on my PC. Other problems are browser freeze, computer slowdown, etc.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Still happening


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Screenshot of one (Android tablet, not sure that matters):


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm getting this on the mobile skin of the new forum software. Occasional "full screen" ad pop ups.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Here is the pop up spam ad (Android, Chrome):


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I haven't seen any popups at all - I guess those would also only be seen by non-paying club members though. I really hate popup ads that hijack the browser though!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

No one seems to know or care. It's freaking me out.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

As you're the only one I'm sure it's your device/browser vs. the site even if you only saw it here.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> As you're the only one I'm sure it's your device/browser vs. the site even if you only saw it here.


And true, it only came up when I started using the mobile skin on TCF after the move. So, I noticed it and wondered if it was linked to the XF move.

Similar spam has hit on one other site: the one for the local alt-weekly newspaper. And I haven't been able to find what's causing it or if I can prevent it/get rid of it. So, you're right, it's only me.

We return you to your regularly scheduled thread...


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I get them on my iPad.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

It's an AD, what can I say? We have ads. I do not control the ads I have ad networks that do that. Feel free to not use the mobile version of the skin, use TapaTalk, or become a club member.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

David Bott said:


> It's an AD, what can I say? We have ads. I do not control the ads I have ad networks that do that. Feel free to not use the mobile version of the skin, use TapaTalk, or become a club member.


I think this is spam not coming from one of your ad networks (see screenshot above) .

I can indeed use Tapatalk if it bugs me.

If I believed it was a genuine ad, I would not have complained. I even whitelisted TCF in my desktop ad blocker.

I am mostly worried about ad spam (NOT legitimate ads!) carrying nasty payloads.

Sorry that I didn't make that clear.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Then why are you posting it in the support area about an ad on the site even saying "No one seems to know or care. It's freaking me out."? I took this to mean we were not saying anything. No other way it could be interrupted. IMHO 

If we we thought we had a issue, we surely would take action as we always have.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

David Bott said:


> Then why are you posting it in the support area about an ad on the site even saying "No one seems to know or care. It's freaking me out."? I took this to mean we were not saying anything. No other way it could be interrupted. IMHO
> 
> If we we thought we had a issue, we surely would take action as we always have.


And you have, thank you!

It is now clear to me this is not a new TCF/XF issue, and that I encountered it here now because I never used the site on my phone (I used FR or TT).

The freaking out, I guess, is that no one seems (ANYWHERE, not here) to have a solution for this. The best advice has been to clear the app storage, etc. My apologies if I aimed that at you/TCF.

I'm going to go hide for a while.


----------

